# Eheim 2013



## dean (26 May 2013)

Found my old Eheim 2013 in a box in the loft, I bought this new about 30 years ago  can you still get spares ? Think it may need a new seal lol
Can't remember pipe size


----------



## ceg4048 (26 May 2013)

From this link Eheim External Filter Sealing Gasket   7273118 | Eheim spares (Classic 2213 Parts) | FishPetsReptiles it seems the 2013 might be the precursor to the 2213. In any case the O-ring is the same. May have other parts in common such as impeller and tubing. Flow rating should be around 400LPH.

Cheers,


----------



## dean (26 May 2013)

Cheers Ceg
It says 390 LPH 
 it was made in West Germany


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

Classic 2013 Eheim Impeller : ArkPetsOnline.co.uk

I think they stopped making these around 2010. I bought the 700 lph version in 2011
Yours is german made and is better than later ones that were made in far east. A very popular filter for many years


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

It was my pride and joy and took me ages to save for it, as I was a school kid at the time


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

They were going for around $30 in states i paid about £90 for mine 
If theyve stopped making spares im pretty sure an oring supplier could get you suitable equivalent
Im pretty sure hose sizes are still the same mines 18/22 and the next size down 
Ive got a fluval106 in another tank but prefer the eheim even though its much more basic


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

I have a fluval on my trigon along with the built in filter, I like fluval but think eheim are slightly better


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

I need one of those gadgets for measuring diameter of the connectors. Forgot what they are called


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

Vernieers? Tape measure? Rule?  Has it not got taps in pipe you could take to lfs?
Mine has 12/16mm and  16/22mm eheim pipe probably german standards theyve always used metric measures. A lot of british standards were changed for european ones when we went metric when i was an apprentice in the 90's
Germans will still be using the same hose sizes they were using 30/40 years ago. Measuring end with rule should be close enough


----------

